# LRB plug-in and IPTC metadata



## Jean-Claude (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying the LRB plug-in for Lightroom but I need to display some information with my images, ie the title or other info located in the images' metadata.  Can LRB pull this information from metadata?

Thank you,

JC


----------

